# Blue dyed curly maple



## APBcustoms (Dec 3, 2014)

hand dyed blue with dark black undertones. Love the virage kit over the Princeton they may look the same but the virage is made better and it's cheaper.

Oh and this is the first product I've dyed

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice dye job. I like the Virage better also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice job on the dyeing Austin. You turn n sand to finish size then dye it ?


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 4, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice job on the dyeing Austin. You turn n sand to finish size then dye it ?



They're is a lot of work in dyeing actually.... I turn down a little bit above my bushings sand till I'm about a hair over. Then I run in three coats of black transtint dye. Then sand it to fit my bushing using 320 the black transtint will stay in the curls. then I apply about 4 coats of blue transtint and sand with 600 then 2000 to prep my surface for ca glue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice work on the dye job.
Those kits look out of proportion with the exaggerated long nib section.
In the photo the nib section looks longer than the barrel.

Les


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 4, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Nice work on the dye job.
> Those kits look out of proportion with the exaggerated long nib section.
> In the photo the nib section looks longer than the barrel.
> 
> Les



Yeah I agree they look kinda odd but people seem to like em. And they are comfortable in ones hand.


----------

